# New member introduction!



## Joe4 (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Board!  We hope that you find this forum useful.

Just a note, that we get a lot of different kinds of Spam every day, people trying to advertise their services one way or another and we have strict guidelines regarding that (see rules #4 and #20 here: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?99490-Forum-Rules).  So please be careful not to cross any of these rules, lest your account may be identified as a Spammer and banned.

If you are interested in doing any sort of advertising, Bill (MrExcel) is always looking for new sponsors!  Just click on "Contact Us" and send an email inquiring how to do that.


----------

